# Fahrney's Teething Syrup



## GuntherHess (Dec 27, 2005)

Added an 1886 trade card for Dr Fahrney's Teething Syrup to my collection of local items. The medicine was a popular baby killer containing morphine and chloroform.
 This was a folding card I havent seen before.

 http://www.mattsoldhouse.com/MC/VTC/vtc435f.jpg
 http://www.mattsoldhouse.com/MC/VTC/vtc435b.jpg


----------

